

STEM: Still No Shortage - NateDad
https://medium.com/i-m-h-o/c6f6eed505c1

======
NateDad
Note, this is the study referenced by the article:
[http://www.epi.org/publication/bp359-guestworkers-high-
skill...](http://www.epi.org/publication/bp359-guestworkers-high-skill-labor-
market-analysis/)

The article does not jive with my personal experience. Everyone I know in IT
can walk off the job and onto another one without batting an eye. Even the
crummiest developer I know got a new job in a couple weeks of looking. Every
software company I know says they have difficulty finding qualified
applicants.

"In computer and information science and in engineering, U.S. colleges
graduate 50 percent more students than are hired into those fields each year;
of the computer science graduates not entering the IT workforce, 32 percent
say it is because IT jobs are unavailable, and 53 percent say they found
better job opportunities outside of IT occupations. "

I wonder how they calculate this. If someone goes to write software for a
finance company, does that count as being "in the field"? What are these
computer science graduates doing that has more opportunities than software
development?

Anyone have any insight into this? Are current college grads with CS degrees
really having so much difficulty finding jobs that they have to go find jobs
elsewhere, and if so, what are they doing?

